# Separación Stereo ¿cuanto es aceptable?



## davidcr85 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hola que tal a todos por aca.   He estado haciendo algunas investigaciones didacticas sobre la separación de canales estereo, realmente no se muy bien lo que es, aunque si imagino su función.

 Por lo que he podido averiguar un receptor popular -- digamos un radio receptor para vehículo tiene una separación de 50db

Un radio transmisor comercial de alta gama dice que la separación es de >55db

Otro transmisor comercial un poco mas economico dice >40db

 Es en este último es en el que estoy interesado, realmente me gusta por que esta bien completo y es economicamente muy factible.  Pero me preocupa el rango de separación estereo (40db)  

¿Alguien puede decirme si ese valor es aceptable para una emisora de radio comercial? Es para una pequeña emisora comunitaria pero deseamos que tenga buena calidad y fidelidad en el sonido. 

 Tambien agradecería mucho si alguien me puede explicar en que consiste basicamente este tema de la separación estereo y cual sería los contras que podria experimentar.

 Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2013)

Amigo busca info sobre modulacion MPX.


----------



## chclau (Sep 2, 2013)

Fijate si esto te ayuda
http://transmitters.tripod.com/stereo.htm

En forma resumida, la separacion es lo que te permite diferenciar en forma mas o menos correcta un canal del otro. Si la separacion es de 40dB, una senial en el canal derecho aparecera (erroneamente) en el izquierdo, pero con una amplitud atenuada en 40dB. Cuanto mayor la separacion, menor el error, o sea, menor la componente que aparece en el canal erroneo debido a la presencia de senial en el otro canal.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola caro caro davidcr85, usteds puede enplear en tu estaciõn de FM un transmissor y estereo encoder de altissima-gamma con una separaciõn de 70 Db y un ouynte con su radio chino que possui una separaciõn de 20 Db ira oyrte con los 20 Db y no puede disfrutar de los 70 Db ofertados por tu estaciõn, otro ouynte possuidor de un receiver estereo profissional con una separaciõn de 45 Db , ese por su vez ira oir una separaciõn de de 45 Db y no los 70 Db ofertados por tu estaciõn, conclusiones : de nada adianta tener en manos lo mejor encoder estereo mas un excelente transmissor se tu "cliente" possui en manos un mediocre receptor, asi un encoder estereo con una separaciõn de 35 o 40 Db es mas que suficiente para atender a todos tipos de possibles ouintes. Mejor es investir en buenos mixers, equalizadores , conpressores de audio y limitadores.
Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones caso no contesteme y yo retorno con mucho gusto.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## davidcr85 (Sep 3, 2013)

gracias a todos por sus respuestas, y en enlaces dados me han sido de mucha utilidad para comprender mejor el tema.   Aunque de manera personal creo que efectivamente una separacion >40db sera suficiente para ofrecer una buena calidad, tambien por otros factores tales como la calidad de la construccion, supresores de armonicas incorporados en el exciter asi como la funciòn rds creo que se mantiene la propuesta original de adquirir el exciter ofrecido por la compañia tugicom el cual pensamos que será un equipo que mantendra su calidad por muchos años, lo que los chinos no pueden ofrecer debido al rango de su precio, aunque sinceramente las características de este ultimo son enviadiables a tan bajo costo.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 3, 2013)

Buenos días.

Sobre el tema de la separación de canales en Estereofónia, la verdad es que en muchos años no he conseguido una pauta a seguir.

En la norma de Emisiones en FM (Documento PDF abjunto) no dice nada sobre ello, esto es normal, hay que tener en cuenta que todo este rollo sobre la HI-FI viene de los años 1960, en esas fechas HI-FI era prácticamente todo lo fuera factible de reproducir algún sonido 

Si nos fijamos en la publicidad de algunos Decoder de Estereo, hablan de una separación de canales, dependiendo de la frecuencia, de entre 40dB y 45dB.
 Pero y los Emisores (Cúanta separación tienen) para que sea considerada buena. los valores son muy parecidos, una separación mayor no tiene consecuencias auditivas.
Es más, una separación excesiva, dicen los psicólogos, que no es buena, el cerebro necesita oir por ambos oídos para tener la sensación espacial.

También, en ocasiones, confundimos esta separación con la Diafónia (Crosstalk) en los equipos reproductores de música, este valor puede ser menor de los 40Db, por lo que una separación mayor del Estereo no tendría mucho sentido.

Pensemos también que la FM Comercial dista mucho de lo que hoy día consideramos HI-FI, solo con ver su rango de frecuencias, de 30Hz a 15Khz, nos damos cuenta de la distancia que la separa de los equipos reproductores actuales. 

Sal U2


----------



## Dano (Sep 3, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Pensemos también que la FM Comercial dista mucho de lo que hoy día consideramos HI-FI, solo con ver su rango de frecuencias, de 30Hz a 15Khz, nos damos cuenta de la distancia que la separa de los equipos reproductores actuales.



MMmm... nunca lei que existiera una normativa con respecto a las limitaciones en el ancho de banda, por lo menos por mis pagos. 
No se en Argentina o Brasil.

Si alguno tiene la normativa para pasarmela, se agradece.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, lo programa de audio no deve ultrapassar los 15Khz y menos ainda chegar a los 19Khz que es la frequencia de tono piloto que el receptor necessitas para decodificar corretamiente lo estereo multiplex, donde caso eso ocorra lo decodificador estereo enpleado en lo receiver es molestado y daña la correcta reproduciõn de lo programa de audio.Frequencias supersonicas ( maiores que 20 Khz) no son oyidas por nosotros ( seres humanos) pero quando adentran a un generador estereo y despues son decodificada en un receptor de FM estas se tornan audibeles y molestas ,dai las normas para  rango de frequencia de lo programa de audio.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2013)

davidcr85 dijo:


> ...Aunque de manera personal creo que efectivamente una separacion >40db sera suficiente para ofrecer una buena calidad...


Deberías buscar en el sitio de la BBC, ya que ahí tienen una suerte de biblioteca de cosas antiguas que ellos investigaron, y recuerdo haber leído un paper de sus estudios que aseguraba que con 25dB de separación entre canales era mas que suficiente para distinguir ambos canales en estéreo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, Caro Dr.Zoidberg, ? se no for mucha molestia poderia usteds fornir las direcciõnes de lo sitio de la BBC que aclarates en tu poste?, seguramiente es mui interessante y instructivo todo ese "material tecnico"disponible.
!Muchas gracias! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

